# No Netflix on my Wifi?



## WhenCanNAgetCCSAdaptor? (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi folks!

I'm in Canada. My old wifi router died, so I replaced it. My car was without wifi for a week or so. Now my phone gets 3 of 4 possible bars of wifi in the car. I think the car reports a pretty good signal also. I can use the theatre mode to watch twitch and youtube over wifi with no issues. Netflix will not load. I have premiuim connectivity, so I turn off wifi, and netflix loads fine. The Wifi AP is 5 feet (1.5m) from the passenger side wing mirror, where the wifi antenna is. There is a brick wall, and the house' electrical entry goes past... but my phone and youtube have no issues at all. I've scheduled a service call, but this seems obviously like some kind of software thing. I rebooted it (holding both buttons down) no change. Should I do a full factory reset? I was wondering how much of pain it would be to get my settings back... any other ideas? The big thing is I'm not sure if my internet connection is good... will it get firmware? it is fine for youtube but not good enough for netflix?

Does netflix work on wifi for other people?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

What about other streaming services?


----------



## WhenCanNAgetCCSAdaptor? (Oct 4, 2020)

twitch is fine, youtube is fine... You mean the like spotify ?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

If others are working, then that suggests all of your connectivity is good.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

WhenCanNAgetCCSAdaptor? said:


> Does netflix work on wifi for other people?


Yes, Netflix works on WiFi for me.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> Yes, Netflix works on WiFi for me.


How about everyone else?

Does Netflix and Hulu and the internet browser work via WIFI when connected?

Or does the car still use LTE?


----------



## WhenCanNAgetCCSAdaptor? (Oct 4, 2020)

The car was fine using LTE. It had problem using netflix on wifi, and it would crash if you changed network config (add cell subtract wifi, or reverse) while it was running...
closing the loop: I entered a service call. got an update in mid-october. (not sure which update did it, either: 2020.40.4, or 2020.40.8.)
It has been working perfectly since then.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Garlan Garner said:


> How about everyone else?
> 
> Does Netflix and Hulu and the internet browser work via WIFI when connected?
> 
> Or does the car still use LTE?


At home, my car only has WiFi and I can confirm it uses that for both Netflix and the browser. When out on crowded WiFi when LTE is available, I've noticed Netflix and YouTube experiencing issues though it would work fine over cellular.

As Tesla is incentivized to push video streaming to WiFi, I don't see why they'd do video over LTE when a working WiFi connection is enabled.


----------

